# Cost of living Toronto vs Canberra



## justjoleene (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi all

I am new to this and really would like some advice.

My parents emigrated to Canada when I was 8 and we stayed for almost 3 years before circumstances changed and we had to return to the UK. I always wanted to go back. Fast forward over 20 years and when I seriously started to think about it again, my occupation wasn't on any list. That is when I started to explore Australia.I am now a good way through my journey with Australia (just waiting for my occupation to go onto a state sponsored list) with everything else in place. So newsletter alerted me to the fact that my occupation is now on the Canada list and our hectic world has a whirl wind and a big decision to make so I am asking for advice and help.

Did anybody do a cost analysis between the 2? And can anyone provide a breakdown for cost of living (fortunate enough to have a sister in law to provide a realistic cost of living for oz)...I am thinking about utilities, food, mobiles, cars, internet, gym cable as well as the utilities.

thanking in advance

Jo


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Canada is a massive country, the second largest in the world (the UK would fit into Canada 40.98 times!) so there are regional variances in the cost of living. Knowing where you were thinking of moving to would be a help.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Based on google search: Toronto is cheaper than Canberra.

But it all depends on being able to find a job! Cheaper place with no job or low(er) wage job = very expensive place.
More expensive place with 6 figure job = ok place.


----------

